# nettes Firefox Feature

## Lore

Hi,

hab grad durch Zufall ein nettes Feature im Firefox entdeckt. 

Gibt man nämlich in die Adresszeile irgendwelche Begriffe oder auch nur Blödsinn ein, führt er anscheinend eine google->"auf gut Glück" Suche durch und springt direkt zur nächstbesten Seite.

Befriedigt meinen Spieltrieb ungemein.

Paar Beispiele nach kurzem ausprobieren:

nice tits

adfsadfa

Jetzt kommt aber der (meiner Meinung nach) Oberhammer:

Markiert ein bliebiges Wort irgendwo auf dem Desktop und macht einen Mittelklick an eine unverfängliche Stelle im Firefox.

Bingo! Es wird eine "auf gut Glück"-Suche durchgeführt und die entsprechende Seite angezeigt.

----------

## R!tman

Cool  :Smile: 

Das wusste ich gar nicht.

----------

## Gekko

Das tut weh  :Smile:  Ich verwend den Mittelklick für die Tabs. Wenn ich mich da verklick macht der irgendwelche Seiten auf und ich denk mir ouch, hat wer meinen Firefox ferngesteuert   :Mr. Green: 

Ich mags nicht unbedingt

----------

## c07

http://www.mozilla.org/docs/end-user/internet-keywords.html

Lässt sich abschalten und auch auf andere Suchmaschinen umleiten bzw. mit oder ohne "auf gut Glück" konfigurieren.

Ich mags nicht. Wenn ich nach einem markierten Begriff suchen will, kann ich auch die Suche danach im Kontextmenü wählen (zumindest in der Mozilla-Suite). Und für die direkte Suche gibts ja die Custom Keywords, die viel flexibler sind. Z.B. kann man damit auch im Gentoo-Forum suchen: Bookmark mit URL "https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_keywords=%s" erstellen und als Keyword z.B. "gf" vergeben. Dann bekommt man mit "gf suchbegriff" direkt die Ergebnisse.

----------

## ian!

Für mich ist und bleibt 'Find as you type' das Feature schlechthin. Vereinfacht und beschleunigt die Suche nach Informationen ungemein.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Jetzt kommt aber der (meiner Meinung nach) Oberhammer:
> 
> Markiert ein bliebiges Wort irgendwo auf dem Desktop und macht einen Mittelklick an eine unverfängliche Stelle im Firefox ...

 Sorry, doofe Frage: "Wie markiere ich ein Wort auf dem Desktop?".

Ich habe hier Kahakai(WM) mit iDesktop(Iconplatzierung) laufen und da geht nichts zu markieren.

http://www.planetas.info/Screens/screen01.jpg

Jedenfalls soweit ich es probiert habe. ....

----------

## BleXXon

Ich würd gern wissen wie man deaktiviert dass mit der mittleren Maustaste statt in Google etwas zu suchen, das Tab schließt...

----------

## toskala

das uberfeature imho ist immernoch das tabbed browsing an sich  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Tabbed browsing ist das beste!

Das vermisse ich bei vielen Browsern!

Wer übrigens mehr Einstellungen vornehmen will, als er in den Einstellungs-Dialogen findet sollte mal

about:config

in der Adressleiste eingeben!

----------

## Gekko

 *BleXXon wrote:*   

> Ich würd gern wissen wie man deaktiviert dass mit der mittleren Maustaste statt in Google etwas zu suchen, das Tab schließt...

  Klick doch einfach mit der mittleren Maustaste oben auf den Tab den du schliessen willst   :Laughing: 

Bei mir funktioniert das.

Edit: w00t, jetzt bin ich ein haxx0r l33t. So ein Schwachsinn *hrhr*

----------

## chrib

 *Gekko wrote:*   

>  *BleXXon wrote:*   Ich würd gern wissen wie man deaktiviert dass mit der mittleren Maustaste statt in Google etwas zu suchen, das Tab schließt...  Klick doch einfach mit der mittleren Maustaste oben auf den Tab den du schliessen willst  
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert das.
> 
> 

 

Also irgendwie will das bei mir nicht. Ich kann da mit der mittleren Maustaste so oft draufklicken wie ich will, da rührt sich nichts. Naja, nehm ich halt ctrl+w.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## BleXXon

 *Gekko wrote:*   

>  *BleXXon wrote:*   Ich würd gern wissen wie man deaktiviert dass mit der mittleren Maustaste statt in Google etwas zu suchen, das Tab schließt...  Klick doch einfach mit der mittleren Maustaste oben auf den Tab den du schliessen willst  
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert das.
> 
> Edit: w00t, jetzt bin ich ein haxx0r l33t. So ein Schwachsinn *hrhr*

 

Eben genau des funktioniert nicht mehr...

WEiß wer wiso?

----------

## chalimar

Das Feature war mir schon bekannt, ist aber trotzdem sehr cool  :Smile: 

Bestes Feature imho ist aber das Tabbing. Tabbing ist sowieso überall ein wunderbares Feature. Gleich danach kommt dann Search & das Bookmark Managment.

----------

## Realmaker

Was mich am meisten stört und was auch schon erwähnt wurde:

Wenn cih mit der mittleren Maustaste auf einen Link klicken will, daneben klicke und sich dann irgend eine andere Seite öffnet  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## c07

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Was mich am meisten stört und was auch schon erwähnt wurde:
> 
> Wenn cih mit der mittleren Maustaste auf einen Link klicken will, daneben klicke und sich dann irgend eine andere Seite öffnet 

 

Ja, u.a. deshalb hab ich die Internet Keywords deaktiviert, damit ich in diesem Fall in der Regel einen anständigen Fehler bekomm. Sehr praktisch ist es aber, wenn ich damit wirklich eine URL reinkopiert hab. Z.B. in Foren, wo aus URLs keine Links gemacht werden: Doppelklick, Mittelklick, fertig. Oder bei URLs aus Manpages oder anderen Textdokumenten: Einfach mit Mittelklick reinkopieren.

----------

## flo_02_mu

 *Lore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Paar Beispiele nach kurzem ausprobieren:
> 
> nice tits
> ...

 

Gibt auch schlechte Beispiele: W (lieber nicht ausprobieren  :Wink: )

- Flo

----------

## chrib

 *flo_02_mu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt auch schlechte Beispiele: W (lieber nicht ausprobieren )
> 
> 

 

Hmpf, da war die Neugier mal wieder stärker.  :Smile: 

Gruß

Christian

----------

## sven-tek

Hi,

ich finde ja die search Funktion vom FF ganz Klasse. Habe da gentoo foren drin und portage.com

http://www.sven-tek.de.vu/ff_suche.jpg

Um die ausseinanderhalten zu können hab ich ein icon gemacht für dieses Forum:

http://www.sven-tek.de.vu/gentooforums.png

br, Sven

----------

## J0$h16

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hab grad durch Zufall ein nettes Feature im Firefox entdeckt. 
> 
> Gibt man nämlich in die Adresszeile irgendwelche Begriffe oder auch nur Blödsinn ein, führt er anscheinend eine google->"auf gut Glück" Suche durch und springt direkt zur nächstbesten Seite.
> ...

 

schau dir doch mal die seite www.googlefight.com , da fallen einem viele entscheidungen leichter  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Das mit dem Google kann man sogar ganz einfach ändern. Gibt man in der Adresszeile "about:config" ein kann man unter dem Wert browser.search.default die URL angeben die aufgerufen werden soll wenn man "irgendwas" in die Adresszeile eingibt. Das "irgendwas" wird hierbei ans Ende dieser Zeile gesetzt und diese aufgerufen...

----------

## Blackdream

 *BleXXon wrote:*   

> Ich würd gern wissen wie man deaktiviert dass mit der mittleren Maustaste statt in Google etwas zu suchen, das Tab schließt...

 

gib in deinem Browser als addresse  about:config

dann musst middlemouse.contenLoadUrl auf false setzen

und middlemouse.opennewwindow auf true dann sollte es gehen

----------

## MrWatch

Jetzt ist mir endlich klar, warum firefox einfach so seiten aufruft:wenn ich mit mehreren fingern aufs touchpad komme. 

Habe noch ein anderes feature entdeckt: mit horizontalem scrollen kann man im Verlauf blättern (ersetzt vorwärts und zurück buttons)

----------

## peanut

Ich finde, daß das Blocken von popup-Seiten sehr gut ist. Und in Verbindung mit dem Plugin Adblock kann ich mir sogar lästige Werbung vom Hals halten. Das vermisse ich schmerzlich, wenn ich mal nen anderen Browser verwenden muß.

Gruß,

    peanut

----------

## slick

Thread zum Thema  gibts auch hier

----------

## Bullitt

an all die mit dem "mittlere Maustaste-Leiden" :

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php3?s=&threadid=208837

 :Wink: 

bullitt

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *toskala wrote:*   

> das uberfeature imho ist immernoch das tabbed browsing an sich 

 

Das ist der Grund, warum ich schon ab Version 6 von Opera diesen browser benutze, weil das einfach genial ist

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Markiert ein bliebiges Wort irgendwo auf dem Desktop und macht einen Mittelklick an eine unverfängliche Stelle im Firefox. 
> 
> Bingo! Es wird eine "auf gut Glück"-Suche durchgeführt und die entsprechende Seite angezeigt.
> ...

 

Opera hat ein ähnliches Feature. Markierst du eine Internet Adresse und machst einen Mittelklick, dann wird die Seite geladen. Das finde ich auch genial.

----------

